# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/17/2009 - My first LD

## Drazila

Success! A highly detailed dream and my first LD in my life!!! :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 

Mind you, my LD was DILD, and it only lasted a few seconds. But still. Awesomeness nonetheless.

I get to use the Lucid Red Font finally!!!! Yay!!!!

Okay, enough celebration, this is what happened.


I was attending an extracurricular event (dream sign), and I realized that it was academic bowl in a very dark, gray, depressing place. There was also a dance going on, but as I looked around, everything was wearing black and dressed as goths.

I was hungry in my dream so I looked around for a cookie stand. Lo and behold I found one, the largest, most unbelievably esoteric cookie stand I have ever seen. There are literally hundreds of cookies at said stand. I am incredibly undecided as to what to get, so I just decide to get a regular chocolate chip cookie (I'm super hungry and I don't really care anyway). I look around at the cookie stand (which in hindsight had wonderful detail), and I saw a huge sugar the size of a pizza. My immediate inclination was to just buy it outright, but I noticed that the price tag said $7.99, so I decided to buy it later.

I go to the dance floor to see this a-hole from my school standing there sneering.

It was at this point that my subconscious decided to careen this dream out of control.

A giant alien creature crashes through one of the gray walls of the dance floor. Its about 12 feet tall, and has two tentacles and two pincers.

The alien creature immediately seizes Connor the a-hole, and proceeds to eat him alive. (Yeah!!! Go subconscious!!!)

Mike, Crow, and Tom from MST3K proceed to burst through the hole that the alien made. They are all riding in a red jeep, and beckon for me to come inside. I promptly get in and... 

BAM! I suddenly know I'm dreaming. ::banana::  I look over at Tom, trying to drink the whole scene in. The scene is fading fast into dark though, and I can tell I'm waking up. I rub my hands together furiously and the scene comes back a little. Its too late though, I'm too damned excited and the whole goes away to me waking up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

sweet, congrats on your first LD!!

sorry you got overexcited and woke up, still happens to me too heh

----------


## Drazila

Thanks!  I'm really excited about my first LD!  It looks like WBTB DILD is gonna be my method for madness from now on.   ::D: 


 :Oops:   I didn't look at the guidelines for posting in Dream Gallery before I tried to post my dream earlier (I was kind of excited and didn't think through it).  My apologies for not waiting until February and such.   ::embarrassed::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I didn't look at the guidelines for posting in Dream Gallery before I tried to post my dream earlier (I was kind of excited and didn't think through it). My apologies for not waiting until February and such.



Actually that's my bad too.. when I approved the post, I thought I was moderating your dream journal, not the gallery. 

Sowwy O  :Oops:

----------


## deepsleep

Good job on your first LD.
Its too bad you woke up from excitement though.

----------

